# Scientists Have Discovered a New Human-Like Species



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

> While Lee Berger, the lead researcher behind the study, tells New Scientist that the species “doesn’t look a lot like us,” his team believes that features observed in the skull, hands and teeth of the skeletons make it part of the Homo genus.
> 
> They certainly have enough evidence from which to draw that kind of conclusion: the fossil find in the cave system was particularly rich. In fact, the team uncovered an amazing 1,400 bones and 140 teeth during a single field trip to the site. The team reckons the fossils could date back as far as 3 million years — though an accurate date is yet to be confirmed.
> 
> ...



Scientists Have Discovered a New Human-Like Species in South Africa


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

*news.nationalgeographic.com/content/dam/news/2015/09/mystery-man/MM8345_20150306_134-3.ngsversion.1441905176070.adapt.676.1.jpg


This Face Changes the Human Story. But How?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2015)

He looks like some of my neighbors


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 24, 2015)

he looks like an old class mate of mine


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2015)

He looks constipated.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

He looks like someone stole his girlfriend.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 25, 2015)

He looks troubled at something behind your shoulder


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

He looks like direct ascendant of Grumpy old cat:

*pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/616542814319415296/McCTpH_E.jpg

Tell me otherwise?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats actually me, after losing a ranked match


----------



## Anorion (Oct 25, 2015)

oh I see it in the display picture


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought we were discussing, "how he looked"!


----------

